# UK vaccine cert name does not match with passport



## Snowpea (Apr 15, 2020)

My mum is fully vaccinated and is travelling from the UK to Sydney in 10 days.
Her full name as per passport is too long and the vaccine cert cannot show the full name as per passport (which is one of the requirements for travellers entering Australia). We reached out to the local authority (NHS) but they said nothing can be done apart from us contacting the embassy.
She is trying to contact the embassy now but does anyone has any experience in this?
Would she be refused entry on arriving Sydney? I desparately need her to be here because I am giving birth in 3 weeks.

Thank you.


----------

